# How can the World Prepare for Climate Change and the Magnetic Polar Shift?



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)




----------



## jwoodie (May 12, 2020)

Hold our breath?


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 12, 2020)

In the cosmic sense of things, it happens in an instant.

But an instant on planet Earth takes thousands of years.

It's not going to be a sudden thing like people think.

The climate changes over time. It's a natural phenomenon. If man survives, then good. I guess. If not, then, so what. Besides, man can't even balance a budget. How's he gonna balance the planet to his liking? Pffft.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Plenty of drinking, yes.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 12, 2020)

Don't know about a magnetic polar shift. Climate change is 90% hype and b.s.
It's a means by which the UN thinks it can make a massive shift of wealth from the West to 
the third world. It's all a con job.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> In the cosmic sense of things, it happens in an instant.
> 
> But an instant on planet Earth takes thousands of years.
> 
> ...


Well, here's some of the observations I made.  There might, probably, be sudden and drastic tidal shifts as more water is poured into the oceans from Antarctica and Greenland.  Temps reached near 70 degrees in Antarctica this past year, and a lot of ice melted on... Eagle Island, I think it was.  So, expect lots more liquid water and water vapor in the air.  Bigger wetter storms. 

I also noticed in 2018, after the temps reached about 90 degrees around the Arctic Circle, that in November there was a week period when people were getting disoriented feeling like they were drunk, and voices higher than usual. Why? Helium is a byproduct in Solar radiation from Hydrogen fusion, and does not readily bond with Oxygen, and competes for air space. The temperature extremes and Helium infusion means the magnetic field is weakening and more Solar radiation is getting into the planet's Atmosphere. 

The core of the planet is Iron and Nickel, and if the Iron on a Compass is attracted to Magnetic North, then think of all the magnetic material on the planet being focused on that point, in the air, in and on the Crust, the Mantle, and the Core; the course of Plate Tectonics. 

All these factors being taken into consideration. I think the following things should be done.


Larger nations should be formed so places such as the Bahamas and the Netherlands and Denmark will be able to evacuate once the water levels start to rise.


 If Solar radiation becomes a big issue, as in people begin developing skin cancers and are getting bad cases of Sunburn even without being outside, then try Tungsten paint.


Higher temps will be the new norm and the demand on energy will increase, and so to prevent rising costs and power outages, requiring Solar panels on buildings will likely ease the strain on the power grid.


If more Solar radiation is reaching the planet and warmer temperatures, then the magma and lava will expand with the heat and ooze out onto the surface and through weak spots in the Crust, like a meat filled cheese ball in the microwave.  


So People are going to have to be warned, because if The Iron Volcano in the Canaries explodes, or the Mid Atlantic Rift Zone becomes the Mid Atlantic Convergence Zone, and Iceland and the Japanese Islands and New Zealand are pulled apart, there will be tsunamis and earthquakes and volcanic eruptions that will cause terrible destruction and danger to Human life.


----------



## mamooth (May 12, 2020)

A magnetic polar shift is no big deal. The pole is just shifting from northern Canada to northern Siberia, which is where it will settle down.  At least that's what the geophysical scientists think. It's only internet hysterics screaming about a pole reversal and the collapse of the magnetic field and DOOM.

Also, magnetic pole shifts have never had any effect on climate before, so there's no reason to think one would have an effect on climate now.


----------



## White 6 (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


Try not to contribute any more than I have to, but I do not favor radical change the sake of global warming.  As for the polar shift, it is a very slow process, not to worry about as they already are used to updating the GPS and other satellites. Probably harder reprinting to update topo maps for changes to declination angle, but few of us bother any more with that type of navigation or point locating, as we depend on the satellites.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> A magnetic polar shift is no big deal. The pole is just shifting from northern Canada to northern Siberia, which is where it will settle down.  At least that's what the geophysical scientists think. It's only internet hysterics screaming about a pole reversal and the collapse of the magnetic field and DOOM.
> 
> Also, magnetic pole shifts have never had any effect on climate before, so there's no reason to think one would have an effect on climate now.


Hmm... check this out.  We know from rock formations that the shift is actually a full shift and I think the new magnetic pole will be focused somewhere around Reunion Isle; so consider Me Dr. Doom... I'm just realistically projecting what would happen if all the Tectonic Plates start moving in the opposite directions.


----------



## mamooth (May 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> We know from rock formations that the shift is actually a full shift and I think the new magnetic pole will be focused somewhere around Reunion Isle;



We do?

How do we know this? How do records of past flips in the rocks predict a future flip? The rocks show us that such reversals occur at random intervals, so there's no way to look at the record and say "We're due for a reversal".


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 13, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > We know from rock formations that the shift is actually a full shift and I think the new magnetic pole will be focused somewhere around Reunion Isle;
> ...


I'm fairly sure there's a regularity to the switches that are likely caused by Our Solar System's galactic orbit around the Black Star, a Black Sun, that I named Vishnu because this star maintains the galaxy with it's gravity.  That at some point We cross the galactic orbital plane and causes the Magnetic Pole to switch.  Rock stratification may be the key to understanding this... the rock layers appear to be uniform, which is a strange occurrence if not directly related to a naturally ordered event.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 13, 2020)

Hurricane Season apparently starts in May now. Last 5 years have had Hurricanes before June 1st.  Probably extends to December now too. Going to be a hot Summer.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 13, 2020)

You make a good point about volcanos exploding.  With the extra weight that the melted ice would place on continents, this could cause magma to squeeze out of the crust and there would more volcanic activity.

Countries uniting to save each other? Thats a long stretch.  I would anticipate that the rich would be saved and the poor would be stuck and suffer great casualties as is always the case.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

mamooth said:


> A magnetic polar shift is no big deal. The pole is just shifting from northern Canada to northern Siberia, which is where it will settle down.  At least that's what the geophysical scientists think. It's only internet hysterics screaming about a pole reversal and the collapse of the magnetic field and DOOM.
> 
> Also, magnetic pole shifts have never had any effect on climate before, so there's no reason to think one would have an effect on climate now.



I agree ... we've only been measuring this for a short while ... turns out it's changing ... that doesn't mean it's a bad thing ... for all we know, it always changes ... 

People like being afraid ...


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Hurricane Season apparently starts in May now. Last 5 years have had Hurricanes before June 1st.  Probably extends to December now too. Going to be a hot Summer.



I went to the NHC website to dispute this claim ... pfffft ... they're tracking a system today that's likely to become either tropical or subtropical this weekend ... so make that the last 6 years have had tropical cyclones form in May (or April in 2017) ...









						List of off-season Atlantic hurricanes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Usually the season starts on June 1st in the North Atlantic ... however, it starts on May 15th in the eastern North Pacific ... in the North Atlantic, we've seen a total of 20 "off-season" tropical cyclones in the past 20 years ... comparable to the 20 years 1940-60 ... usually it's 12 to 15 in this time span ... only 7 hurricanes that were strictly off-season since Year 1900, excluding storms that formed in November and spun into December ... all the rest were tropical storms ...

... and don't forget that "weak" tropical storms can be just as damaging as hurricanes ... be prepared ... and remember that the NHC will be about 24 hours ahead of your local authorities for warnings ... evacuate early, beat the traffic ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > A magnetic polar shift is no big deal. The pole is just shifting from northern Canada to northern Siberia, which is where it will settle down.  At least that's what the geophysical scientists think. It's only internet hysterics screaming about a pole reversal and the collapse of the magnetic field and DOOM.
> ...


Could be a good thing, places such as Russia and Canada, where there is a lot of land, will have longer growing seasons.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricane Season apparently starts in May now. Last 5 years have had Hurricanes before June 1st.  Probably extends to December now too. Going to be a hot Summer.
> ...


Thanks.  I think with those stats, Hurricane Season should be officially extended.


----------



## Crepitus (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


Well, the first thing we gotta do is get rid of all these science denying conservative types.

Or at least re-educate them.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Overtime Paycheck said:


> You make a good point about volcanos exploding.  With the extra weight that the melted ice would place on continents, this could cause magma to squeeze out of the crust and there would more volcanic activity.
> 
> Countries uniting to save each other? Thats a long stretch.  I would anticipate that the rich would be saved and the poor would be stuck and suffer great casualties as is always the case.


Just imagine a United Kingdom of Scandinavia, so the Danes can escape, Magne Austria so the Flemish Dutch can get to the highlands, or... the United Commonwealth of Acadia, British Commonwealth Bahamas and U.K. and Caribbean state citizens have the United States and Canada as a permanent evacuation home, without immigration issues.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...


Reeducation.  Climate Change is an elementary school topic once you look at this from a orbit and rotation Ice Age Summer Age perspective.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


Do you even understand what that chart means?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...


Which chart?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > In the cosmic sense of things, it happens in an instant.
> ...


Hydrogen fusion?  What a moron!  Do you know what hydrogen fusion looks like?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



The first one you posted.  There is no legend and you explained nothing.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Soleil is the result of Hydrogen fusion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...



Well played, Adolf! 

You have Goose stepping class starting in 30 minutes


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...



The commonly used term is "deviation" when it comes to magnetic compasses.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The images correspond with the title, they're maps designed to provoke thought on the facts that the planet is getting hotter and the Magnetic Pole is shifting.  So... now people are in red alert environmental danger zones.  How can We prevent mass casualty catastrophic deaths before they happen?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



So how does that take place by sunlight?

You are as much of an environmental quack as AOC is!  I'm done with this thread.  Why should I listen to an idiot?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


I am much more Libertarian and Augsburg White Rosicrucian.  But I do support the idea of the 3 year mandatory military service in the only to be utilized in the domestic National Defense and military police National Guard Duty.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Called Gravity, Admiral.


----------



## badbob85037 (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


According to Algore shouldn't we already be dead or grown gills by now? Some will believe anything.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Thanks.  I think with those stats, Hurricane Season should be officially extended.



Why? ... there's only been one "hurricane" formed in May during the Age of Satellites ... tropical storms are known in every month except February and March ... it's expensive pounding out these forecasts, we can for an off-season storm, but why bother issuing this suite of reports every 6 hours for something that (statistically) only happens every other year? ...

The resources are better spent tracking cold-core cyclones ... there's one of these over the USA every minute of every day just about ... ask tornado survivors how dangerous these storms can be ... it's not like nobody's watching for tropical cyclones, we are, we're just not generating details reports until June 1st ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.  I think with those stats, Hurricane Season should be officially extended.
> ...


Officially extending the Hurricane Season let's people know there's been a major climate change... and so does expanding the Tropical Zone, to say, Latitude 35 degrees North and South.  Could call them the Tropics of Boreas and Auster.


----------



## White 6 (May 14, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Probably true at least in Navy, but I was never navy.  Declination angle is listed in the marginal information of decent topographic maps and represents difference between true north or magnetic north and map or grid north.  Handy to know if  you shooting a resection from two known points to your exact location. Then it becomes a matter of the back azimuths and working the math, as distance to known points can be a tricky thing without a laser or parallax range finder.  Like I said, less important today when you can whip out an Iphone and get your latitude/longitude, elevation without bothering with old school techniques, that is unless your battery is down, or like any other tool you have found a way to break it or lose it when you are temporarily dis-oriented. Notice, I didn't say lost, I don't get lost. 
Magnetic declination, per Wikipedia
Magnetic declination, or magnetic variation, is the angle on the horizontal plane between magnetic north and true north. This angle varies depending on position on the Earth's surface and changes over time.Wikipedia


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Climate change is 90% hype and b.s.





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Climate change is 90% hype and b.s.


Take your idiotic lies to the conspiracy theory section.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Climate Change is an elementary school topic once you look at this from a orbit and rotation Ice Age Summer Age perspective.


Haha....wat? English, please.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Climate Change is an elementary school topic once you look at this from a orbit and rotation Ice Age Summer Age perspective.
> ...


Fine, in plain British, to give credit to Scottish, Welsh, and Irish contributions to le langue Bretagnais; the planet Volcan, as is the ancient name of Our Volcanic Planet (priests of Vulcan/Volcanal) spins on a ~26,000 year axial procession and direct Sunlight affects the Seasons and temperature.  We have Ice Ages in order a Winter Age, and We have the opposite, a Summer Age of melted ice and higher sea levels and water vapor; a Tropical Age.  And there's a massive black star, Vishnu, at the center of the Milky Way Galaxy, and there are gravitational and energetic effects that take place based on the orbit of Our Solar System around the Black Star Sun, Vishnu.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Yeah...and? Surely you aren't proposing that the people who discovered and taught you every single bit of that -- and who now research and sound the alarms on manmade climate change -- are laboring under the ignorance of their own life's work

Or is this what you are suggesting?


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Officially extending the Hurricane Season let's people know there's been a major climate change... and so does expanding the Tropical Zone, to say, Latitude 35 degrees North and South.  Could call them the Tropics of Boreas and Auster.



Changing science to suit political purposes? ... foolishness ... we let the atmosphere herself define the tropical zone ... the Hadley Cell ... should we make the first day of Summer on May 21st instead? ... that'd get the astronomers howling ... amino acid is too clunky a name, let's call them aldehydes instead, much prettier ... chemists are morons anyway ...


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Fine, in plain British, to give credit to Scottish, Welsh, and Irish contributions to le langue Bretagnais ...



We're asking for proper English ... like how they speak in California ... it's the Brits who ruin the language ... that thick accent makes ya sound stoopid, ya reckon? ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Fine, in plain British, to give credit to Scottish, Welsh, and Irish contributions to le langue Bretagnais ...
> ...


The accent I have is slightly PA Deutsch, and mostly the King's British... I can pull off a good Scot's accent. Reminds Me of the Scottish Enlightenment, Burns and Scott, you know.  Connery and Connolly.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 14, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Officially extending the Hurricane Season let's people know there's been a major climate change... and so does expanding the Tropical Zone, to say, Latitude 35 degrees North and South.  Could call them the Tropics of Boreas and Auster.
> ...


The Seasons are mostly for a quartered year.  But if the Hadley Cell region is better for the new Tropical Zone, then that's fine.  Of course I have a political aim, that is what is behind the politics of names; what does Gaunt le Magne, or is that Ghent le Magne, tell you about Me?  What does Boreas and Auster say about Aeolus, or... Njord.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> The Seasons are mostly for a quartered year.  But if the Hadley Cell region is better for the new Tropical Zone, then that's fine.  Of course I have a political aim, that is what is behind the politics of names; what does Gaunt le Magne, or is that Ghent le Magne, tell you about Me?  What does Boreas and Auster say about Aeolus, or... Njord.



Seasons are exact astronomical events ... strictly defined by the moment the Sun passes the First Point of Ares ... and these are convenient divisions to describe different weather at different times of the year ...

_Gaunt le Magne_ in Creole French is "my dog has mange" ... ain't it? ... I weep for you but what does that have to do with politics outside of Louisiana ... or climate change ... as far as naming stuff we like to use the original name, as an honor to the first person to discover it ... our unit of force is the newton; the tropical circulation cell is called the Hadley Cell, after George Hadley ...

I don't know what Boreas and Auster say about anything ... I assume these are the new names for our new climate but I curious why you think the world's desert belts are going to rise 5º in latitude? ... the Tropics of Capricorn and Cancer have (again) very exact astronomical definitions ... accounting for a bit of thermal lag and we have our very rough estimate of the desert belts at 30º ... and this varies widely around the globe ... the Gobi desert is closer to 45ºN ...


----------



## ReinyDays (May 14, 2020)

Quick update:

NHC has upgraded "Disturbance 1" to 70% chance of forming a tropical cyclone within 48 hours ... just south of Miami right now ...


----------



## james bond (May 15, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yeah...and? Surely you aren't proposing that the people who discovered and taught you every single bit of that -- and who now research and sound the alarms on manmade climate change -- are laboring under the ignorance of their own life's work
> 
> Or is this what you are suggesting?



POTUS Donald Trump knows about climate change (disagree with the liberal's version) and pole reversal, so just vote to re-elect him in November or whenever the election will be and we'll be in good hands.


----------



## james bond (May 15, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> The climate changes over time. It's a natural phenomenon. If man survives, then good. I guess. If not, then, so what.



Here's what bugs me.  The Democrats say do as I say and not do as I do.  They claim climate change, a natural pehnomenon, is man made.  Thus, they want others to give up their private jet planes, cheap air fares, fossil fuel burning cars, boats, and transportation while the rich Dems do not give up anything.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 15, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Overtime Paycheck said:
> 
> 
> > You make a good point about volcanos exploding.  With the extra weight that the melted ice would place on continents, this could cause magma to squeeze out of the crust and there would more volcanic activity.
> ...



I don't much see this happening under the direst of circumstances.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 15, 2020)

Overtime Paycheck said:


> I don't much see this happening under the direst of circumstances.



The Dutch have been dealing with this since at least the Third Century AD ... proactively for the past 700 years ... this is why the Dutch developed wind mills, to pump water out of their lowlands ... I don't now why folks don't believe that here in modern times we cannot do what was done centuries ago ... no idea ...


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 15, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Overtime Paycheck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't much see this happening under the direst of circumstances.
> ...



New climates are inevitable.  When is the climate going to alter and what is the new climate going to look like?  Nations uniting thoroughly and erasing borders?  Not going to happen.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 15, 2020)

Overtime Paycheck said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime Paycheck said:
> ...


The power of the Crown is important.  For instance, what crown is over the Amsterdam Coat of Arms?  The Austrian Crown.  The Bahamas, Canada, and certain Caribbean Islands are Commonwealth Realms, as are Australia and New Zealand.  If the monarch decides to reorganize territories, then the monarch may do so with the power of the Crown and Seal.  North Burgundy and Lichtenstein becomes the Austrian by the power of the Reichskrone and the Austrian Crown, the Bahamas and British Caribbean can be united with Canada.  There's a Royal System of Peerage throughout the planet.

There are also treaties that can be brought to bare. The foundational Treaty of London of Belgium, Belgium being in NATO is a foundational fatal flaw, as Belgium is foundationally supposed to be a perpetually neutral state.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 15, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Overtime Paycheck said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...



Like I said, the wealth of the crowns (the rich) will band together and the poor left to defend themselves without retreat solutions.  Many royal families are somewhat related to other royal families.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 15, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> The power of the Crown is important.  For instance, what crown is over the Amsterdam Coat of Arms?  The Austrian Crown.  The Bahamas, Canada, and certain Caribbean Islands are Commonwealth Realms, as are Australia and New Zealand.  If the monarch decides to reorganize territories, then the monarch may do so with the power of the Crown and Seal.  North Burgundy and Lichtenstein becomes the Austrian by the power of the Reichskrone and the Austrian Crown, the Bahamas and British Caribbean can be united with Canada.  There's a Royal System of Peerage throughout the planet.
> 
> There are also treaties that can be brought to bare. The foundational Treaty of London of Belgium, Belgium being in NATO is a foundational fatal flaw, as Belgium is foundationally supposed to be a perpetually neutral state.



There is no crown in the United States ... what is this "power" you speak of? ...

One thing the United States does have is room on her flag to add more stars ... and we're coming to get y'all ... your fault for letting us be World Police™ ...

I'm guessing your point here is that consolidating Nation-States is a great way to mitigate a few inches sea level rise ... on the surface this sounds like the cure being worse than the problem ... just adding a couple feet to our sea walls has us covered for the indefinite future ... easy peasy ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 15, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> and we're coming to get y'all


In what way?  As in a Lenin type of way?  Inheritance of the crown is built in capitalism.  Communist nations typically fail because of lack of incentive, lack of inspiration. 

There's room for a Maple Leaf on the Washington Flag of British Succession. 13 York and Lancaster, 6 Stuart generations since the Earl of Langley gets you to George Washington Kennon. Washington was a Powhatan, what happened to the First Nations might be the stumbling block... Hurricane/Tropical Depression forming over the Bahamas, sure they wouldn't mind some military aid for their Commonwealth from a Canadian/Acadian Florida.  Jean Cousin et Jean Ribault.

People will see the wisdom of a good and smart enlightened monarch, within the context of a Constitutional Monarchy.


----------



## james bond (May 15, 2020)

I grew up in San Francisco and may live their again.  The Golden Gate Park there has a windmill as a gift from the Dutch near Ocean Beach on the west side leading to the Pacific Ocean.  A dyke and windmills nearby may be the perfect solution to combat coastal erosion.

Yet, this is what the City that knows how is doing...







Coastal Erosion Management at Ocean Beach - Golden Gate National Recreation Area (U.S. National Park Service)


Just to the south, the impact of coastal erosion is more severe and dire.  The rich libs want you and I and I to cut down on fossil fuel use when they were the ones who built their million dollar homes near the coast line.  Even Obama bought a second home next to the coast at Martha's Vineyard.  Do as I tell you, not do as I do, you peasant.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 15, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Overtime Paycheck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't much see this happening under the direst of circumstances.
> ...


If it was that easy, they would. Also, the Dutch may be a more moral and ethical people then us with the resources spent on those projects. I am certain that if an investigation went into New Orleans about resources given for levees and machinery and other items against hurricanes that were not used for that as an example would have put many in prison. And with the town ruled for a quarter century by African Americans it would not have looked nice.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



You are an undereducated bullshit artist.  Gravity does not cause fusion.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 15, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



So what I said is 100% correct.  Declination is a term used in celestial navigation.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 15, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...


You sound more like a Chinese loyalist than an American.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 15, 2020)

The polarity of the magnetic field is not that big a deal. What is a big deal is the strength of the magnetic field staying relatively constant. We need the magnetic field to shield us from cosmic rays. This is article is a good summary of the issue.





__





						Archive of Dr. Magneto's Questions and Answers
					





					image.gsfc.nasa.gov


----------



## ReinyDays (May 15, 2020)

james bond said:


> I grew up in San Francisco and may live their again.  The Golden Gate Park there has a windmill as a gift from the Dutch near Ocean Beach on the west side leading to the Pacific Ocean.  A dyke and windmills nearby may be the perfect solution to combat coastal erosion.
> 
> Just to the south, the impact of coastal erosion is more severe and dire.  The rich libs want you and I and I to cut down on fossil fuel use when they were the ones who built their million dollar homes near the coast line.  Even Obama bought a second home next to the coast at Martha's Vineyard.  Do as I tell you, not do as I do, you peasant.



I also grew up in San Francisco (actually Daly City) ... those two windmills in Golden Gate Park are exactly what I had in mind in my post #50 ... small world ... I drove through there in 2015 for the first time since the late 1970's ... ate at the Cliff House and I gotta tell you, I didn't see no damn sea level rise ... my aunt lived on 48th and Noriega so that stretch of beach was where I grew up ... the Great Highway is at least 30 feet above high tide marks ... I don't think there's enough fossil fuel to burn to raise sea levels that much ... 

I hiked the old coast highway roadbed from Daly City to Pacifica in the early 1970's ... we had to scramble around all the slides ... my Dad told me stories about all the slides there back in the 1930's ... you should remember Devil's Slide just south of Pacifica ... hate to disappoint you, but that area has been sliding into the ocean for centuries ... global warming ain't the cause ... people building on unstable soil is ...


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 15, 2020)

I didn't answer the actual question my first time around.  How can we prepare for climate shifts?

Allocate resources, choice land and arm yourself to your teeth.


----------



## White 6 (May 15, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Probably.  I'm shitty and untrained on celestial navigation, but flat hell on terrain with a 1:50,000 Topo map, map compass and a good lensatic compass, whether the stars are out or not.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 15, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > The Seasons are mostly for a quartered year.  But if the Hadley Cell region is better for the new Tropical Zone, then that's fine.  Of course I have a political aim, that is what is behind the politics of names; what does Gaunt le Magne, or is that Ghent le Magne, tell you about Me?  What does Boreas and Auster say about Aeolus, or... Njord.
> ...


Nah, I'm saying something about My family, branches through Normandy, York, Lancaster, Stuart, Bonaparte and Wittelsbach.  So, that has to do with something more than Louisiana. 

I think the desert belt might actually shrink because the warmer climate will also have more water vapor in the air too, which will fuel future storms. Might see Hurricanes and Cyclones maintain strength and circulation further inland.


----------



## Crepitus (May 15, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Nope, I'm an American loyalist.  I want what's best for my country and it's people.

Unlike conservatives who seem to want to turn America into either a dictatorship or a kleptocracy.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 16, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


There might be a component of Human Caused Climate Change... from industrial gases in the atmosphere; but Natural Climate Change is just that, a Natural process.  This is why I feel the Paris Accord 2 degree point is crazy.  Leading scientists and politicians are not recognizing the Natural Order of Climate Change... that the planet's climate changes because of Rotational and Orbital progressions, because of the Natural Law and Order.


----------



## james bond (May 17, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> The polarity of the magnetic field is not that big a deal. What is a big deal is the strength of the magnetic field staying relatively constant. We need the magnetic field to shield us from cosmic rays. This is article is a good summary of the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The polarity doesn't seem important unless the world flips itself where north pole becomes the south pole and vice versa.  That is suppose to happen during end times to scare the shit outta dumb fark atheists. 

I'm not even sure if the magnetic field flips.  It could be due to magnet patterns.

I do believe the strength of the magnetic field is weakening, so there's that.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

james bond said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > The polarity of the magnetic field is not that big a deal. What is a big deal is the strength of the magnetic field staying relatively constant. We need the magnetic field to shield us from cosmic rays. This is article is a good summary of the issue.
> ...







Weakened magnetic field, and looks as though there's going to be a large Sunspot coming round in the next week. 

So, I'm issuing a high radiation, high seismic events alert for the next two weeks. Keep this monitored. 

And not all Atheists are of a low IQ level... they'll just start to realize that in ancient times certain scientific truths were understood in scriptures from across the globe, and they're the story of people living through these climatic changes as political ones took place. Ragnarok is the legend of a coming flood and heaving planet. We can agree that maybe the events described in Revelation and Ragnarok are events in the past. World War II, Wolf's lair, Fenrir. "Get behind me, Satan." Church of St. Peter, and Rome. Repeating the same cycles of violence is something that may be unnecessary once there's more peace, love, and understanding. In that way Atheists are free of the violent issues of dogmas (wolf) that are pitting ethnicity vs. ethnicity, and religion vs. religion/non-religion/faith, and even race vs. race.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> There might be a component of Human Caused Climate Change.


No. It's all but proven that human activity is responsible for all of the rapid warming we have observed over the last 100 years. This nonsense belongs in the conspiracy theory section, not the science section. 




Gantlemagne said:


> Leading scientists and politicians are not recognizing the Natural Order of Climate Change...


So, as i guessed, you are, indeed, making the absurd implication that the very scientists who discovered and taught you that are now suddenly laboring under the ignorance of their own discoveries and life's work. Ridiculous.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > There might be a component of Human Caused Climate Change.
> ...


Yeah, sad really.  But, I did just warn the governments of Canada, Greenland, Iceland, Britain and Ireland, and Scandinavia about the possibility of a Stroregge Slide event that could happen with a Greenland ice sheet or glacial collapse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Yeah, sad


Not too sad, as this is your forum, and the scientists' forum is every peer reviewed published research journal, IPCC, government positions, University positions, etc. The only sad part is that there are too many of you deniers.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, sad
> ...


Deniers of what?  Are you even reading the posts I posted?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Deniers of what?


Anthropogenic global warming and climate change.  Per your own words.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Anthropogenic global warming and climate change.



Oh... I think that Humans have some effect on the climate, and We could have an even better effect using Hydrogen Fuel Cell Vehicles, putting less harmful toxic gas in the atmosphere, less reliance on petroleum for gasoline. 

But by and large, there were Ice Ages and Tropical Ages long before Humans evolved, so We're here riding around in the Heavens on a spinning biosphere, and there are certain effects based on Axial, Solar, Galactic and Universal position and location. Just need to record this information so later generations know. We are only at the beginning of understanding what effects the Galactic Orbit has here.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 17, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


We are seeing the criminals right now in front of us. Separate the nation into smaller ones and end this.


----------



## Crepitus (May 17, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Lol..... Whut?


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


What nation?  There are some I would divide out of political punishment, Axis Spain and Italy... Indonesia. But... a divide and conquer tactic of what nation, I rather advocate a Greater Union for the United States?  No, Vivons als the United Commonwealth (or States) of Acadia, Vivons en Liberté et Sécurité; Canada, the United States, and the Bahamas, plus.





(Statue of Liberty Face, Napoleon d'Autriche Este, Kaiser Josef II mit Leopold)


----------



## ding (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

ding said:


> View attachment 337579
> View attachment 337580
> View attachment 337582View attachment 337583
> View attachment 337584
> ...


What's the source of these graphs?


----------



## ding (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 337579
> ...















Keeling Curve - Keeling & Whorf, Scripps Institution
Law Dome Antarctic Ice Cores - Etheridge et al (CSIRC)
Petit et al, Nature 1999; Am Ass Adv Science November 2005; Science November 2005


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

ding said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


That may fit in with the Axial Zodiac Cycle theory I have about the Axial Rotation; perhaps if you explained what the amounts do, I can clearly see there are cycles on the graphs, but how would that affect the atmosphere.  Explain to your audience.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

ding said:


> View attachment 337579
> View attachment 337580
> View attachment 337582View attachment 337583
> View attachment 337584
> ...


I see, on these graphs, there are high points and low points about each 100,000 or so, which would indicate about a 200,000 year Galactic Cycle, in My mind; and means what though?  There are years indicated and CO2 levels, how does that correspond to glaciers?


----------



## ding (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


You are asking a lot.  I don't have the time to do it proper justice.  So I'll just do a quick summary.

The world we live in today is an icehouse world. It is characterized by bipolar glaciation.  We think of this as normal, but it's not. For most of the past 55 million years our planet was a greenhouse world.  Bipolar glaciation is geologically rare, possibly unique. No other previous instance of bipolar glaciation has been recorded in the geologic record.  The icehouse world we live in today is characterized by glacial - interglacial cycles and a high latitudinal thermal gradient.The modern icehouse world we live in today differed strongly from the greenhouse world in that the greenhouse world did not have bipolar glaciation and had a low latitude thermal gradient.  The start of the transition from the greenhouse world to an icehouse world began 55 million years ago when the Azolla event drew down atmospheric CO2 from 3500 ppm to 1000 ppm, but it wasn't until the last 5 million years that we actually transitioned to an icehouse world.  The oxygen isotope curve is well established for the Cenozoic and shows that the trend is for a cooling earth.  This curve shows the cooling trend over the last 55 million years. Note the glaciation markers on the graph. About 5 million years ago the earth started to rapidly cool as evidenced by the saw tooth behavior of the oxygen isotope curve which is a proxy for temperature.





It was plate tectonics which set the stage for bipolar glaciation and the icehouse world we live in today. The north pole was isolated by warm marine currents by landmasses. The south pole was isolated from warm marine currents because Antarctica is centered over the pole. When the poles become isolated from warm marine currents the threshold is lowered for glaciation at the poles. The south pole has a lower threshold for glaciation than the north pole because a continent is parked over the south pole while the north pole is somewhat less isolated because other land masses are interfering with the circulation of the warm marine currents of the ocean rather than a landmass being parked over the pole.




Climate models predict that extensive glaciation cannot occur at the South Pole until atmospheric CO2 reaches 750 ppm. Climate models predict that extensive glaciation cannot occur at the North Pole until atmospheric CO2 reaches 250 ppm. Thresholds for Cenozoic bipolar glaciation




 Five million years ago the earth began to rapidly cool. The glacial-interglacial cycles of the past 400,000 years were triggered by Milankovitch cycles. Before the glacial-interglacial cycles could be triggered, two conditions needed to be met; the north and south poles had to be isolated from warm marine currents and atmospheric CO2 needed to be 400 ppm or less. 

These conditions still exist today.


----------



## ding (May 17, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 337579
> ...


When the climate cools, the oceans suck CO2 out of the atmosphere (100 to 250 ppm = glacial cycle).  Reinforcing the cooler climate.  When the climate warms, the oceans release CO2 into the atmosphere (>250 ppm = interglacial cycle).  Reinforcing the warmer climate.

Atmospheric CO2 lags temperature by ~800 years.  Geologically speaking, CO2 does not drive climate change, CO2 reinforces climate change.

~94% of CO2 is contained in the ocean.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 17, 2020)

ding said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


From what I note here: 


We actually appear to be at approaching a ~10,000 year high point that may increase by 3 (~37F) to 4(~39) more degrees based on the theorized Galactic Cycle of about 200,000 years.  Looks like the planet gets really cold, a Hoth (Star Wars) type of planet at the low points, -25 (-77F) at the polar regions; which is likely not as adverse to life at the equator considering the continuance of life on this planet.





						Glacial-Interglacial Cycles | National Centers for Environmental Information (NCEI) formerly known as National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
					

Feedbacks related to ice and atmospheric carbon dioxide caused abrupt warming during the transition from glacial to interglacial conditions.




					www.ncdc.noaa.gov


----------



## Newtonian (May 18, 2020)

ding said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...



Yes, it is called the geologic carbon cycle and without it the current global warming would be much worse.

See:









						evolution of the atmosphere - Biological carbon cycle
					

The biological processes of photosynthesis and respiration mediate the exchange of carbon between the atmosphere or hydrosphere and the biosphere,    In these reactions, CH2O crudely represents organic material, the biomass of bacteria, plants, or animals; and A represents the “redox partner”...



					www.britannica.com
				




Under the geologic carbon cycle subheading.

Note this chart:

Carbon in Earth's crust

formtotal amount (Pg* C)*One Pg (abbreviation for petagram) equals one quadrillion (1015) grams. Entries refer to amounts of carbon.atmospheric CO (as of 1978)696oceanic carbon dioxide, bicarbonate ion, and carbonate ion34,800limestones, other carbonate sediments64,800,000carbonate in metamorphic rocks2,640,000total biomass594organic carbon in ocean water996organic carbon in soils2,064organic carbon in sedimentary rocks12,000,000

[Organic carbon in metamorphic rocks - 3,480,000]

Thankfully, atmospheric CO2 (696 petagrams of carbon) is much less than oceanic carbonate ions (CO3 & HCO3) (34,800 pg. of C).   

So your point is excellent.   However, if the 696 pg of C in the atmosphere was just 1% of that in the oceans, the oceans would have 69,600 pg of C.  It has roughly half that - so 98% would be the estimate - comparable to your estimate of 94%!

Or am I missing other forms of carbon besides carbonate ions in earth's oceans?

Bottom line - we can be thankful our earth has been fine tuned so that over 64 million petagrams of C are in earth's crustal carbonates.  What a blessing!

After all, Venus' atmosphere has roughly 64+ million petagrams of C as CO2.   We should thank Jehovah earth did not turn out like Venus!


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Galactic Cycle of about 200,000 years.


Sorry about that, more like 125,000 years.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> We should thank Jehovah earth did not turn out like Venus!


I'll refrain from praying to disaster, knowing Hebrew.



Newtonian said:


> Or am I missing other forms of carbon besides carbonate ions in earth's oceans?


Carbon Dioxide from breathing.  So, the more carbon dioxide, as opposed to carbon monoxide, that's in the atmosphere, the warmer the planet is, and the more plants can grow... which is why deciduous and tropical forests are important.

What I want to know is how can We maintain high amounts of water vapor and CO2 in the air so the Galactic Winter isn't so cold here? I think Hydrogen FC vehicles will put a lot of water vapor into the air... which will likely come down as precipitation in cooler environments.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Looks as though We have some high activity Sunspots headed Our way this week.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Sea level graphs are an indication of something different than that ~125,000 year cycle.  High Sea Levels indicate a much, much warmer planet.  I'm beginning to think that whatever scientists and researchers are using to chronologically date objects is not as accurate as they say.







But this image matches the the data from the Dome Fuji Icecore.




Source: File:Post-Glacial Sea Level.png - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Newtonian (May 18, 2020)

I appreciate your in depth research.   However, a discussion of climate change should include this speech which summarizes the problems of increased CO2 (way to rapid for evolutionary adaptation):


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

I think that in time... somethings science is measuring now from the past will be revealed as incorrect, considering We, as a Civilization, have only been keeping records of such things as sea level rise until recently.  We calculated the Axial rotation time, which also matches approximately with the Zodiac Cycle to roughly 26,000 years.... I think this has meaning.
Source: Axial precession - Wikipedia
Source: Astrological age - Wikipedia

Based on this cycle, the planet is probably at the Mid Spring point, according to the Zodiac, which means that if this Axial Cycle operates in the same way the Solar Cycle operates, then We have about ~8,600 years until the cool down starts again, and ~6,500 years until maximum heat is achieved... not considering this 125,000 year cycle that appears to be in Our ice samples. 

But... if all the ice in Antarctica melts, then I guess the ice core dating might be off...


----------



## ding (May 18, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> I appreciate your in depth research.   However, a discussion of climate change should include this speech which summarizes the problems of increased CO2 (way to rapid for evolutionary adaptation):


I don't agree there's a problem.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> I appreciate your in depth research.   However, a discussion of climate change should include this speech which summarizes the problems of increased CO2 (way to rapid for evolutionary adaptation):


Not necessarily.  I noticed that My body temperature is consistently cooler than the average Human, around 97.6.  Might be an evolutionary adaptation for a warmer environment.  We can follow Canada and Ethiopia's example of planting large amounts of trees.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> I think that in time... somethings science is measuring now from the past will be revealed as incorrect, considering We, as a Civilization, have only been keeping records of such things as sea level rise until recently.  We calculated the Axial rotation time, which also matches approximately with the Zodiac Cycle to roughly 26,000 years.... I think this has meaning.
> Source: Axial precession - Wikipedia
> Source: Astrological age - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


There will probably be a point of Axial Solar Zenith, or an Axial Solstice, and if the whole planet is evenly getting direct Sunlight, then the whole planet may be as the Equator; but the planet does not spin on a perfect vertical Axis; so the likelihood of the whole planet being as the Equator in terms of climate is unlikely.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Earthquake in Sweden.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 18, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 337740
> 
> Looks as though We have some high activity Sunspots headed Our way this week.


Based on the size and amount, I see 3 larger active Sunspots in the same longitudinal Solar region; intelligence's safe to issue a *SEISMIC ACTIVITY ALERT* as the planet is about to face an increase of Solar radiation.


----------



## Newtonian (May 19, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Newtonian said:
> 
> 
> > We should thank Jehovah earth did not turn out like Venus!
> ...



The time scale is off.   It is not 125,000 years vs. 200,000 years.   Greta Thunberg pointed to estimates of about 8 years.  

One thing for sure, the current global warming, with attendant extinctions, forest fires, rise in sea level, etc., is occurring at a speed micro-evolution would have difficulty adapting to - extinctions is proof of this.  

Of course, man is destroying the environment in many more ways than global warming - forests are not only being destroyed by wildfires.


----------



## Newtonian (May 19, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Newtonian said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your in depth research.   However, a discussion of climate change should include this speech which summarizes the problems of increased CO2 (way to rapid for evolutionary adaptation):
> ...



My body temperature is also about the same amount cooler - I thought that was simply due to lower metabolism at old age - or simply the lack of immune system response to sickness - as I found out this while in the hospital with bronchitis leading to pneumonia.  

Planting trees - excellent idea,   However, we harvested trees on our rural acreage and did not have to plant any trees - amazing how fast so many trees are growing.   The earth can heal which is why Revelation 11:18 will solve the problem after our Creator destroys those destroying the earth.

Btw - we did not burn the branches and small trees left lying on the ground to rot.   Locals here think burning is better.   But the truth is that burning releases CO2 into the atmosphere while composting locks CO2 (via carbohydrates) in the soil - increasing top soil while lowering atmospheric CO2. 

Btw - the harvested trees are being used for lumber.   The main problem is the destruction of old growth forests - that happened here long before we moved here 20 years ago.   The new forests only take a few years to become young forests which, btw, are more resistant to damage by hurricanes than older forests with taller trees.

One of the advantages to not planting trees after harvesting them is biodiversity.   Rather than  planting trees, we simply discourage some species that tend to predominate - locally Privet and wild blackberries are an example - not that we removed all of them btw.

The environment is also helped by our mowing infrequently which allows all sorts of plants, including beautiful wildflowers, to grow - which in turn help a biodiverse insect population and some birds (e.g. hummingbirds).


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 19, 2020)

Newtonian said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Newtonian said:
> ...


Trees with fruit are actually a good idea for food cultivation.  

In terms of the lower body temperature, I'm rather young still and have a healthy immune system, so I think this is an adaptation intended to handle higher temperatures. Lower core temp means less overheating from higher external temperature. How did this happen? Something, somehow in the genetic code mutated to produce a lower body temp. As though some genes are sensitive to external factors and naturally adjust themselves on a generational level. Smart genes.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 20, 2020)

mamooth said:


> A magnetic polar shift is no big deal. The pole is just shifting from northern Canada to northern Siberia, which is where it will settle down.  At least that's what the geophysical scientists think. It's only internet hysterics screaming about a pole reversal and the collapse of the magnetic field and DOOM.
> 
> Also, magnetic pole shifts have never had any effect on climate before, so there's no reason to think one would have an effect on climate now.


But... imagine that the Magnetic Pole is the focal point every tectonic plate, as in the motion of tectonic plates are driven by their attraction to the tectonic pole.  Even without a complete reversal, which does happen, a shift from the North Atlantic Plate to the Eurasian plate will cause a change in the motion of the tectonic plates.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 20, 2020)

Doesn't this appear as an overland Hurricane?


----------



## LittleNipper (May 20, 2020)

*How can the World Prepare for Climate Change and the Magnetic Polar Shift? *The only thing anyone could do is pray for guidance. Nature is going to do what GOD allows.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 20, 2020)

LittleNipper said:


> *How can the World Prepare for Climate Change and the Magnetic Polar Shift? *The only thing anyone could do is pray for guidance. Nature is going to do what GOD allows.


This is divine guidance.  Science is a tool of Gnosis, and when you have achieved the Gnosis of the Heavens, then the Way is action or inaction and knowing the consequences of either outcome, and the outcomes of the actions taken.


----------



## LittleNipper (May 20, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> LittleNipper said:
> 
> 
> > *How can the World Prepare for Climate Change and the Magnetic Polar Shift? *The only thing anyone could do is pray for guidance. Nature is going to do what GOD allows.
> ...


I simply don't see how any human could prevent a magnetic polar shift, if indeed GOD ordains it to occur. And I frankly don't care what any government may have to say to the contrary ----- they are just seeking votes.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 20, 2020)

LittleNipper said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > LittleNipper said:
> ...


No, God's Univeral Law and Order, physics, causes the magnetic shift.  There are ways to mitigate loss of life and prepare, for instance encouraging moving to geologically safer locations, moving the HQ's of companies, such as I've suggested to Disney to move Disney World to Atlanta, to give guidance to the population what to do since climate change and stronger Hurricanes are threatening Floridians.  Buildings better built to handle seismic activity, broader bases.  Solar panels to handle energy demands due to higher temperatures.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 20, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Anthropogenic global warming and climate change.
> ...


Where do you propose to get all of the hydrogen you're talking about? Presently it's all sourced from fossil fuels which puts you right back to square one. 
Now if you wanted to take a truly scientific approach based on physics you could say we could start powering our electric grid with thorium fueled nuclear reactors. Then we'd have an abundant supply of cheap, clean and safe electric energy to produce hydrogen with electrolysis. But then you're no scientist or even acquainted with any of the sciences must less physics or nuclear energy. 
Guess you're not going to get far with your BA degree in bullshit.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 20, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I think I have a pretty good handle on what's happening considering what's going on in Michigan, and will be in the Carolinas.  Not even Summer yet, 1 month to Solstice. 

Get the Hydrogen from water. Yes, I have looked into the Thorium and agree, electrolysis is an energy intensive process. I have a BA in Global Studies, and did much better than average in advanced Physics. But the power of critical thinking can undo bad and misleading science. 

Questions such as, what if the stars We can see with Our naked eyes are all stars in the Milky Way?


----------



## LittleNipper (May 21, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Sounds nice, and so when can everyone start moving into your house?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 21, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> I think that Humans have some effect on the climate,


Who cares what you "think" or "feel"? You have zero education, experience, or published research in any of these fields. 

Scientists, on the other hand, have all but proven that mankind's actions are completely responsible for the rapid warming we are observing.


----------



## james bond (May 22, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Doesn't this appear as an overland Hurricane?
> View attachment 338600



It's weather.  It keeps us indoors or we enjoy it by going outdorrs.

It's not climate change.  Climate change happens naturally.  It's not man made except for the idiots like Fort Fun Indiana screaming the sky is falling.  The guy wouldn't know science or a scientist even if a gross of them fell on his pointy head.


----------



## gipper (May 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Humans have some effect on the climate,
> ...


There’s a big orange ball in the sky that’s exponentially larger than earth. It gives off enormous heat. You might want to consider it’s effects.


----------



## gipper (May 22, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


I believe the proper terminology is geomagnetic pole shift. Some think we are approaching such a shift, as the magnetic poles move more rapidly and the magnetic field weakens. Some also think the geometric pole shift is caused in part by the sun’s micro nova or large solar flare, causing crustal displacement. If they are correct, we needn’t worry about global warming because most of us will be dead.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 22, 2020)

LittleNipper said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


I'd like to have My own house, thanks very much, but in the larger sense a Community of Neighbors is good.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 22, 2020)

gipper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


There's an even bigger black ball holding the Galaxy together.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


That compass will work really well if the magnetic poles switch!


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Humans have some effect on the climate,
> ...


I'm a college grad, so yeah.  And I did publish a book called the Apocalypse of Balder Christ.  Previous scientists have been wrong for centuries, when the ancients knew more in 400 B.C. than 1400 D.E. (Dionysian Era).  Just admit there are natural cycles.  Not everything that is happening is man made. I have a Socratic mind, maybe what your being told is a lie?  Incoming solar radiation.  I predicted increase in seismic activity.  There was since yesterday.  Time frame: 5 more days of hightened radiation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2020)

I would just like to say that I commend the contributors to this thread's total dedication to their deep seated insanity I have seen posted here.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 22, 2020)

gipper said:


> ... sun’s micro nova ...



[giggle]



gipper said:


> ... large solar flare ...



[chorkle]



gipper said:


> ... causing crustal displacement ...



HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW

RIP: *Common Sense* (4004 BC - 1776 AD)

There's not one shred of evidence any of these things has ever happened ... CME, sure, but the above is crazy talk ...


----------



## gipper (May 22, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ... sun’s micro nova ...
> ...


LMFAO...hahahehe. Yes there is.


----------



## ReinyDays (May 22, 2020)

One example of a solar flare causing crustal displacement please ...
And one example of a micro nova anywhere in the universe ...


----------



## White 6 (May 22, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The pole reversals takes hundreds if not thousands of years, far longer than jave been around or will be around.  If you have the correct declination angle to go with the map you are using you are good to go, but that brings us back to where I started.  Adjustment by the satellite systems is instant and all over, topo map declination angles differ from map to map, sometimes even on adjoining map sections to a very slight degree, but I am unaware any place to download new marginal information. I used to cut mine off and laminate to the back, often laminating adjoining map sections together, making me include marginal info for both sections. Reprinting takes time and money.  Not like Navy or aircraft though, another half degree is really not all that much with a topo map which only covers a few miles, instead of those charts for hundreds or thousands of miles.  Probably not important until somebody takes out the satellite system with an electromagnetic high altitude pulse.  Not that worried about it.  Just an irritant, unless you are doing a map course from monumented benchmark to monumented benchmark, which in the back country are hard enough to find even if map is up to date as far as marginal information. Not like a sailboat crossing an ocean.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 22, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I was joking!  I am sorry I did not indicate that as such!  The OP seems to think it will happen in a matter of seconds.


----------



## White 6 (May 22, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I have seen a lot of hoopla about the impending pole reversal Youtube where there are people worrying the very thing, mostly just to get clicks.  A lot of the time from the same people who also think Yellowstone is about to blow.  I suspect I have plenty of time to make another visit to that park before that happens also.  Hey, I now qualify for a really cheap all national parks pass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 22, 2020)

gipper said:


> There’s a big orange ball in the sky that’s exponentially larger than earth. It gives off enormous heat. You might want to consider it’s effects.


Wow!!!!


Have you told the scientists this????!!!???


Idiot...


----------



## gipper (May 22, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > There’s a big orange ball in the sky that’s exponentially larger than earth. It gives off enormous heat. You might want to consider it’s effects.
> ...


No they told me jackass.

Ever heard of Albert Einstein, dick breathe?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 22, 2020)

gipper said:


> No they told me jackass.


Scientists told you that the sun is what is causing AGW?

Uh...might be time for a hearing aid. Or a lobotomy...because no, they didn't. And you sound like a goddamn idiot every time you say it.


----------



## gipper (May 23, 2020)

When one gets all their information from the MSM, as you do, you aren’t informed. Get informed.

Question: if you think the science is settled on global warming and all scientists agree, you’re a dumb fuck.

*+A 5680-year tree-ring temperature record for southern South America*
The tree-ring summer temperature record presented here indicates a warming trend in southern South America since the 1960s. Nevertheless, this pattern is not unprecedented in the context of the last five millennia, during which several warm periods larger in magnitude and duration are recorded. This pattern for the last decades is in agreement with recent trends reported in instrumental temperature records that suggest that the mid-latitudes of the ocean-dominated Southern Hemisphere are not warming at the same rate as other areas in the last four decades (Falvey and Garreaud, 2009).

*Solar radiation* is an important forcing of temperature variability at multi-centennial timescales for SSA for the last 5650 years. Although, this temperature driver has already been reported for the Northern Hemisphere, our study is the first to document its influence on temperature in the Southern Hemisphere for the last millennia.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S027737911930692

That darn sun...
*Spotty coverage: Climate models underestimate cooling effect of daily cloud cycle*
The researchers report in the journal Nature Communications that models tend to factor in too much of the sun’s daily heat, which results in warmer, drier conditions than might actually occur. The researchers found that inaccuracies in accounting for the diurnal, or daily, cloud cycle did not seem to invalidate climate projections, but they did increase the margin of error for a crucial tool scientists use to understand how climate change will affect us.
Spotty coverage: Climate models underestimate cooling effect of daily cloud cycle


----------



## harmonica (May 23, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


what should we do?  what CAN we do? hahahahahha
have a shot of Jack Daniel's


----------



## harmonica (May 23, 2020)

....if he wasn't dead, I'd get Kwai Chang Caine to use his mental powers to fix it


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 23, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Not exactly, but once the magnetic threshold is reached, very quickly. Then settling into a new location for a number of millennia until another switch takes place. For instance magnetic reversals in the Solar Cycle seem to happen with a month's period from one cycle to the next.  

Looking at the previous Cycle 24 and and current 25, not exactly the same as I suspect that Jupiter's orbit may cause the reversal of polarity, but proposed a reversal of polarity in a large celestial object as stated in Hale's Law. As in when Jupiter reaches a point the Sun's magnetic field is pulled on by Jupiter and switches, because the two magnetic fields may act as two magnets, one flipping the other in much lighter elements. Our elements are much heavier than Jupiter's and the Sun's H and He. Would be interesting the note the position of Jupiter at the time the Solar Polarity switches to test this theory.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 26, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Would be interesting the note the position of Jupiter at the time the Solar Polarity switches to test this theory.


Ran Jupiter causing Soleil's magnetic polarity switch this by the Canadian Space Agency.  

Also, the European Space Agency reports that there's a South Atlantic location of magnetic field weakening.




__





						The Mysterious Anomaly Weakening Earth's Magnetic Field Seems to Be Splitting
					

New satellite data from the European Space Agency (ESA) reveal that the mysterious anomaly weakening Earth's magnetic field continues to evolve, with the most recent observations showing we could soon be dealing with more than one of these strange phenomena.




					www.sciencealert.com
				




Noted increased seismic activity in the days when a Sunspot faced the planet this past week, may be some ongoing percolation of pressure released from the interior to the surface from energized molecules interior to the Crust, Mantle, and Core.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 28, 2020)

Rapid Cyclogenesis off the coast of the Carolinas from a Low in Flordia, another slow moving Low tracking across Dixie.


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 29, 2020)

More Sunspots headed this way, stronger Solar flares.  SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## Gantlemagne (May 29, 2020)

Bangladesh villages are still underwater, crops destroyed, water tainted.  Would have greater relief if Bangladesh was a province of India. Flooding Nightmare in Bangladesh Week after Cyclone Amphan | The Weather Channel


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 5, 2020)

Some interesting and things to be cautious about next week are these 3 items:

1. Hurricane Cristobal.
2. Double Low Pressure Storm Systems that might meet up with Cristo Mon through Thurs.
3. More radiocotive active Sunspot to face Us in... 3 or 4 to 5 or 6 days from now.

Long terms seasonal issues:
Russian permafrost melting and skyrocketing temps in the Missouri River region show this Summer is going to be very hot, and the Arctic region will be taking the brunt of solar radiation shortly before and after the Summer Solstice going into August.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 5, 2020)

gipper said:


> When one gets all their information from the MSM, as you do, you aren’t informed. Get informed.


All the scientists at IPCC... do you think that is where they get their information?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 5, 2020)

...and?


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 6, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> ...and?


If you live in the Mississippi and Ohio Valley, then this next week is one that you might want to consider visit some relatives out of the area... or take a vacation somewhere if you can.  

Oh, and monitor Sunspots and Solar Flares if you live near hotspots and fault lines, be ready to move quickly if you live tsunami prone areas; and might be time to make a more permanent move, if you catch My drift. 

Yeah, is there a Solar flare app? If there is, add this to your phone. It's an early seismic warning system.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 8, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> I think the desert belt might actually shrink because the warmer climate will also have more water vapor in the air too, which will fuel future storms. Might see Hurricanes and Cyclones maintain strength and circulation further inland.


Looks like Cristobal might make History maintaining tropical storm strength into Wisconsin, and Canada?








						Cristobal's Inland Track to Bring Flooding Rain and Strong Winds | The Weather Channel
					






					weather.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 10, 2020)

Cristobal made History when reaching Wisconsin as a tropical storm.  A little preview of Hurricanes to come the season, and beyond.




__





						Post-Tropical Cyclone CRISTOBAL
					





					www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## esalla (Jun 16, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


By investing in wool stocks because when the deep ocean currents switch its gonna get mighty cold


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 21, 2020)

Arctic records its hottest temperature ever
					

Reaching 100 degrees in or near the Arctic is almost unheard of.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> Hold our breath?


I don’t think the pole will be switching for thousands of yrs


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 22, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> I don’t think...


Already happening now.  As I explained, I think the temperature extremes are caused by a weakened magnetic field from the rapidly shifting magnetic poles.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Already happening now.  As I explained, I think the temperature extremes are caused by a weakened magnetic field from the rapidly shifting magnetic poles.



Interesting???


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

How much has mag . Field weaken ???
 5 % ???
What causes it ???


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 22, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> How much has mag . Field weaken ???
> 5 % ???
> What causes it ???


I surmise that the polarity switches are caused by the Solar System's Galactic Orbit, and it's plane of orbit relative to the the Black Star at the center of the Milky Way.

As for the rate of weakening, this article supposes 9% over the last two hundred years:








						The Earth's magnetic field is weakening and scientists don't know why
					

A mysterious anomaly is causing the Earth's magnetic field to weaken between South America and Africa, and scientists don't know why it is happening.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				




And this article is suggesting a speeding up of the rate of weakening.








						Earth's magnetic field is weakening 10 times faster
					

It may be a sign that the Earth's magnetic poles are getting ready to flip, which hasn't happened in hundreds of thousands of years




					www.cbsnews.com
				




I think this will continue to happen until the complete switch takes place, and the magnetosphere settles into a more stable pattern.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 22, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Already happening now. As I explained, I think the temperature extremes are caused by a weakened magnetic field from the rapidly shifting magnetic poles.


Is that what your extra sensory perception tells you?


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 23, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Already happening now. As I explained, I think the temperature extremes are caused by a weakened magnetic field from the rapidly shifting magnetic poles.
> ...


Partially, I mean back in 2010 I was sitting at My desk as an insurance adjuster in Denver, CO; and this sense of iron came to Me, which then precipitated further research into the magnetic field.  I hypothesized this and told My coworkers about what I thought was happening.  I mean, literally, I was sitting at My desk reading an article about magnetic declination, and something inside, an internal voice said "iron."  Then what was happening came to Me; and using reason and logic along with My education on magnetism, I just starting thinking in terms of what effect a shifting magnetic pole would have on the planet; in terms of currents in the Mantle, and the Core, and how that would effect plate tectonics, ocean currents, and the magnetosphere.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 23, 2020)

Did any of The other magnetic polar shifts bother you?  Did you notice?




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 23, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Did any of The other magnetic polar shifts bother you?  Did you notice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you know, I've only been around this planet for a few decades, so... I'm not too sure about how bothersome it can be.  But, there have been a few days where things went haywire for a bit.  Higher voice from helium inundation.  Oxygen deprivation symptoms.  Muscle spasms.  Intense heat, extreme cold.. yeah, you know; I guess this has been really affecting life on the planet.  And who knows what the Solar radiation will do to DNA.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 24, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Cristobal made History when reaching Wisconsin as a tropical storm.  A little preview of Hurricanes to come the season, and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a nitpick ... Cristobal was downgraded to a tropical depression while over Louisiana ... not a tropical storm ... which is nothing when the Witch of November visits ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 24, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Cristobal made History when reaching Wisconsin as a tropical storm.  A little preview of Hurricanes to come the season, and beyond.
> ...


Yeah, intense blizzards coming on the far horizon.  Just watch out for strong tornadoes first.  Tornado alley's a bit further to the North in this scenario.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Cristobal made History when reaching Wisconsin as a tropical storm.  A little preview of Hurricanes to come the season, and beyond.
> ...


Looks as though there's a house that's about to be dropped on that witch.  Word to the wise, swaying to the dance of the clairvoyants.  Not the witchbreed, simply transformed.


The Storyline is based on "Fear Itself" and the "House of M." Wandavision.



			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/do-you-want-to-know-something-strange.831977/


----------



## ReinyDays (Jun 25, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



What awful noise ... is this the kind of music you listen to? ... no wonder you want the world to end ... goats make a more pleasant sound being castrated ...

Try something with actual _human_ voices:


Actual musical instruments:


Actual cosmic energy:


Actual words:


Sheesh ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


Don't you know, Father Christmas is Jolnir?  You wouldn't like him when he is angry.

I do like Tori Amos though, this is one of My favorite songs from her.









						Tori Amos - Spark (Official Music Video)
					

Tori Amos - Spark from the album 'From the Choirgirl Hotel' (1998)🔔 Subscribe to UPROXX Indie Mixtape and ring the bell to turn on notifications: https://up...




					www.youtube.com
				




And because I like Tool, this too:









						Tori Amos feat. Maynard James Keenan (Tool) - Muhammad, my friend
					

Full Concerthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE0-SDPoxbs




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> world to end


The end of a world does not necessarily mean the end of the planet or civilization, simply may mean the end of, for instance, a world of lies and deception.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 25, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Try something with actual _human_ voices:


Pete Loeffler actually has a human voice.... but man, this Tori Amos song is AWESOME!  Thanks man.  I haven't really explored her catalogue yet:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238


Have one in the pipe.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jun 26, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> View attachment 335237
> View attachment 335238



---------- Forwarded message ---------
From: *C.L. G.*
Date: Wed, Jul 25, 2018 at 4:05 PM
Subject: We're Sorry to Interrupt Your Regular Email Reception: Sommes Désolés d'Interrompre Votre Réception d'E-mail Régulière
To: <graham@dailyrants.com>

However, Hr. Graham:

      Certain events precipitate the finding a certain messengers in order to do, what may be, the saving of millions of lives.

      There is a time coming soon, when there will be a tide that rolls in; which will not stop when expected.

      There are near 100°F (37°C) near the Arctic Circle.  We believe that the cause of this heat wave is a weakened Magnetic Field and due to Gaea's tilt towards Soleil in the Northern Hemisphere; thus allowing Solar Radiation to directly strike and heat the Northern Hemisphere.

     If this weakening continues, then come Winter in the Northern Hemisphere, Summer in the Southern Hemisphere; then the same effect will take place in Antarctica; which will cause the very rapid melt of glaciers and icecaps in Antarctica; and the very rapid water level rise; which may likely devastate many low laying land areas at an unexpectedly fast rate.  What is important to know about this is that Gaea will be closer to Soleil at this time; and the Magnetic Field may be weaker; so the temperatures may soar to well above 100°F (37°C) in Antarctica following the Yuletide Solstice. 

    The Magnetosphere weakening may also cause Solar Radiation to "microwave" Gaea from the inside out; thus heating and expanding the molten rocks and minerals of the Core and Mantle; which will seek to release the pressure by escaping though the Crust causing violent seismic activity; especially along fault lines and "hot spots" such as Hawaii.  This is true, because the Magnetosphere truly does protect Gaea from the Solar Wind particles.

     Solar Radiation may be the cause of harm to those exposed to the harmful rays of the Solar Spectrum.   We believe that a warning should be made in relation to these scientific predictions.  And that the Commonwealth Realm which We have prescribed be formed in Acadia of the United States, Canada, Kalällit Nunät, and the Bahamas.  There will be many displaced from the rising waters, and the Bahamas and Florida and the Virgin Islands will be subject to what may be a tidal "death wave" if these warnings are not heeded. 

     We are gravely concerned that people, whether because they chose to stay behind; or because they are ignorant of what is happening; will see the tide roll in, and then when the tide doesn't stop; they may be stranded in their cars, on lands being swallowed up, in their houses, on the rooftops of buildings; and then... find themselves adrift on top of or underneath mountains of water.

     You and I, We can do what is necessary to warn people.  The clock is ticking Hr. Allen; and time is running out.

Cependant, Hr. Graham:

      Certains événements précipitent la découverte de certains messagers pour faire, ce qui peut être, sauver des millions de vies.

      Il y a un moment qui arrive bientôt, quand il y aura une marée qui arrive; qui ne s'arrêtera pas quand prévu.

      Il y a près de 100°F (37°C) près du Cercle Arctique. Croyons que la cause de cette vague de chaleur est un champ magnétique affaibli et dû à l'inclinaison de Gaea vers Soleil en l'Hémisphère Nord; permettant ainsi aux radiations Solaires de frapper directement et de chauffer l'Hémisphère Nord.

     Si cet affaiblissement continue, alors venez Hiver en l'Hémisphère Nord, Eté en Hémisphère Sud; alors le même effet aura lieu en Antarctique; ce qui provoquera la fonte très rapide des glaciers et des calottes glaciaires en Antarctique; et l'élévation très rapide du niveau d'eau; ce qui peut probablement dévaster de nombreuses zones de terres basses à un rythme étonnamment rapide. Ce qu'il est important de savoir à ce sujet, c'est que Gaea sera plus proche de Soleil à ce moment-là; et le champ magnétique peut être plus faible; Ainsi, les températures peuvent monter bien au-dessus de 37°C (100°F) en Antarctique après le Solstice Yuletide.

    L'affaiblissement de la Magnétosphère peut aussi provoquer une irradiation par le rayonnement Solaire de Gaea de l'intérieur vers l'extérieur; chauffant et dilatant ainsi les roches et les minéraux fondus du Noyau et du Manteau; qui cherchera à relâcher la pression en s'échappant si la croûte provoque une activité sismique violente; en particulier le long des lignes de faille et des "points chauds" tels que Hawaii. C'est vrai, parce que la Magnétosphère protège réellement Gaea des particules du Vent Solaire.

     Le rayonnement Solaire peut causer des dommages aux personnes exposées aux rayons nocifs du spectre solaire. Nous croyons qu'un avertissement devrait être fait par rapport à ces prédictions scientifiques. Et que le Commonwealth Realm que Nous avons prescrit soit formé en Acadia des États-Unis au Canada, à Kalällit Nunät, et aux Bahamas. Il y aura beaucoup de personnes déplacées de la montée des eaux, et les Bahamas, Floride, et les îles Vierges seront sujettes à ce qui pourrait être une «vague de mort» marémotrice si ces avertissements ne sont pas entendus.

     Nous sommes gravement préoccupés que les Volques, que ce soit parce qu'ils ont choisi de rester en arrière; ou parce qu'ils ignorent ce qui se passe; verra la marée rouler, puis quand la marée ne s'arrêtera pas; ils peuvent être échoués dans leurs voitures, sur des terres englouties, dans leurs maisons, sur les toits des immeubles; et puis ... se retrouvent à la dérive au-dessus ou au-dessous des montagnes d'eau.

     Toi et Moi, Nous pouvons faire ce qu'il faut pour prévenir les Volques. L'horloge est en train de cocher Hr. Allen; et le temp c'est compté.




			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/florida-keys/article236345368.html


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 2, 2020)

100-Degree Fahrenheit Temperature Confirmed in Siberia; 90s Measured at Russian Arctic Coast | The Weather Channel
					

Another heat record fell in a disturbing 2020 in northern Russia. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com
				




Not an anomaly to Me, weakened Magnetic field; North Pole tilted towards Soleil.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 4, 2020)

Had My body temp taken today after light exercise in over 100 degree weather.  Body temp came back as 96.7, nearly 2 degrees cooler than the avg. Human body temp.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 4, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t think...
> ...


You're an idiot who doesn't understand the topic.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 4, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


I'm the original postman... I'm saying My body temperature has adjusted for global warming per climate change.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



Your body temp has not changed. I don't sweat tens in the 90s because I take meds. I am sure that is global warming because I used to swear precisely in 120 degrees in Egypt.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Well... actually, about half a year ago I was consistently in the 97.6 range, and now My body temp has dropped another degree.  

But here's what's happening in Japan:








						Japan Flooding Kills As Many as 35 People; A Dozen Missing | The Weather Channel
					

Torrential rain, as much as 4 inches an hour, fell Friday and Saturday. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...











						High Tide, Large Waves Push Water into Streets in Newport Beach, California | The Weather Channel
					

A combination of high tides and big waves wreaked havoc on a California town Friday night. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


So?


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


So.... what?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


So, you are an idiot if you think this type weather has never happened before.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I'm not an idiot.  This type of weather probably happened about 26,000 years ago, just as Summer weather happens in cycles; though We do need to start calculating the effects of the Galactic cycle into this equation.


----------



## esalla (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


26000 years ago the World was nearly covered in ice doofy


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That was 13,000 years ago.  There's an axial (Zodiac) cycle, you are aware?  Why don't you read Avesta, the story of Yima... then you might come to a reasonable understanding of Axial Cycle and Ice Ages.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


----------



## esalla (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Again 26000 years ago the Earth was in an ice age, by 10000 years ago most of the ice had melted


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...





esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


No, I disagree.  26,000 years ago was the Summer of Our Axial Cycle.  Just as now is July, and 12 months ago was July.


----------



## esalla (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Nothing to disagree with 26000 years ago was almost exactly the glacial maximum

The *Last Glacial Maximum* (LGM) was the most recent time during the Last Glacial Period that ice sheets were at their greatest extent. Vast ice sheets covered much of North America, Northern Europe, and Asia and profoundly affected Earth's climate by causing drought, desertification, and a large drop in sea levels.[1] According to Clark et al., growth of ice sheets commenced 33,000 years ago and maximum coverage was between 26,500 years and 19–20,000 years ago, when deglaciation commenced in the Northern Hemisphere, causing an abrupt rise in sea level. Decline of the West Antarctica ice sheet occurred between 14,000 and 15,000 years ago, consistent with evidence for another abrupt rise in the sea level about 14,500 years ago.[2][3]


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Let's just say then, I am challenging some of passe science as inaccurate.  Tis possible.  Only time will tell, just record, record, record.


----------



## esalla (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Glacial moraines are hard to challenge


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I'm challenging the method of dating.


----------



## esalla (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Go for it doofy


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


You are challenging anything intelligent.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 5, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Well... actually, about half a year ago I was consistently in the 97.6 range, and now My body temp has dropped another degree.



I haven't measured my body temperature since 1991 ... I forget what it was ... is this something I should be constantly checking? ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 5, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Well... actually, about half a year ago I was consistently in the 97.6 range, and now My body temp has dropped another degree.
> ...


Only if you are wacko like Gentlemange!


----------



## esalla (Jul 6, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Well... actually, about half a year ago I was consistently in the 97.6 range, and now My body temp has dropped another degree.
> ...


No healthy people do not need the modern medical tools that kill 300000 Americans annually


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 6, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Well... actually, about half a year ago I was consistently in the 97.6 range, and now My body temp has dropped another degree.
> ...


They just started doing that at the place I work, taking temperatures.  Is there a deadly flu strain out there or something.  Probably.


----------



## esalla (Jul 6, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Taking temps will turn out to be illegal because a woman's temp rises during her period.  So this isn't going to fly, furthermore there is no need to have a fever if you are infected


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricane Season apparently starts in May now. Last 5 years have had Hurricanes before June 1st.  Probably extends to December now too. Going to be a hot Summer.
> ...


Ok, everyone on the Eastern and Caribbean Gulf Coasts, Hurricane Season's about to ramp up:  I wonder if the first Category 6 Hurricane will form this year?  Maybe.  Typhoons have reached wind speeds comparable to Category 6.  I would actually prefer if Cat 6 started at 180 mph, their system has 195 mph. 









						NOAA Issues La Niña Watch. Here's What it Could Mean for Hurricane Season, Temperatures and Precipitation | The Weather Channel
					

La Niña could develop in the months ahead. Here's what that could mean for hurricane season and more. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...


Temperature check today... a few decimals cooler. 96.2.  I'm cool, I know it.  Really hot day today though.  Outside temperatures are coming in at around 110 degrees.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> I'm not an idiot.


Right, you are a magical shaman trying to use his magical powers to show us the way. How kind of you.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an idiot.
> ...


I don't know if they're magical, per se.  Well, the premonitions just happen, and so do the dreams. But when I generate a magnetic field, it feels like an electrical current moving under the skin along the muscles.  Like a stream of electrons or something. But, I am trying to show y'all the way to... get to ready to evacuate when a gigantic hurricane starts rolling in with the waves.  And thanks, try to do My best.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Hopefully Antarctica melts completely so people can live there


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Check out Eagle Island.  Will probably be couple or few centuries before that happened.  But... I wrote to a Southwestern City Council about temperatures reaching 120 this Summer back in early Spring and urging the need for solar panels to keep the cost of energy low for residents of the municipality, as there might be rolling power outages as demand for energy spikes.  

Looks as though that's what's going to happen, 120+ degree temps.








						A rare heat wave event is forecast this weekend, the National Weather Service says | CNN
					

Parts of the southwestern United States are under an excessive heat warning going into this weekend. Temperatures are forecast to reach as high as 120 degrees Fahrenheit in some areas, and officials are urging people to take precautions as heat this high can turn deadly.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

Is that what the eye on the pyramid means?  A volcano watch?  Makes sense because the Egyptian Priesthood were known as the Priests of Vulcan... and Thera would have been an example of why one should be wary and watchful of Volcanoes...


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Winter is coming it always does


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


True, but Winters aren't always cold.  Hopefully the magnetosphere will stabilize soon.  But, I'm less hopeful on that happening, so I'm expecting extreme cold snaps in the Mid to Upper Latitudes this coming Winter.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Dude heatwaves in July are normal in the northern hemisphere

Do you believe that your thoughts influence weather


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Quite the opposite.  The weather influences My thoughts.  I know heat waves are frequent in the Summer but 100+ degrees in the Arctic hasn't been the norm, and these widespread 120+ temps are also a bit extreme.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


You can bet that it was warmer in the arctic 20000 years ago when the ice age melted

All is normal and your disorganized thoughts do not change this


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Quite the opposite.  The weather influences My thoughts.  I know heat waves are frequent in the Summer but 100+ degrees in the Arctic hasn't been the norm, and these widespread 120+ temps are also a bit extreme.



Must be a whiteout between your ears ... I just read through the current Excessive Heat Warning issued by the NWS ... not a single one predicts temperatures in excess of 120ºF ... only a handful predict up to 120ºF ... and this is completely normal for that particular part of the country ... not every summer but often enough ... I understand 120ºF is rare in Louisiana where you live right there along the Gulf Coast ... but you're not everybody ...

A friend of mine asked a Las Vegas roofer in the middle of summer how he could handle the high temperatures ... it was 125ºF at the airport, closer to 140ºF on top a black roof ... the roofer just said they drink plenty of water and it's not too bad, not for the wages they were getting paid ... plus they start at first light and knock off at noon ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 10, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


On this post, they are rather random as the dialogue is more responses to various climatic topics.  But, yes; I'm aware of the Axial Cycle that cause global warming and cooling.  

We'll see if there are any record new temps in Phoenix in the coming days.


----------



## esalla (Jul 10, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Actually the causes of massive cooling and warming are not known, the minor cycles like sunspots and the earths rotation are known and they do not cause glaciation


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Um... obscurer.  I explain that there are cycles, and what We know is there's an axial procession cycle, the Zodiac Cycle that's about 26,000 years and during this time, there's a change in the angle of Solar radiation reaching the ground.  Could simply be that a less direct angle causes heating light and other sources of heat radiation to skip off the magnetosphere and not reach the ground; and the cycle of Ice Age to Humid Age is this 26,000 year cycle. 

Then there's the Galactic Cycle of the Solar System around a very large and powerful Black Star I named Vishnu, as the Maintainer of the Galaxy, sometimes Destroyer, and sometimes Creator.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Ok, massive heatwave building this week:








						July and All-Time Heat Records Smashed in Texas, New Mexico; Searing Heat to Return This Weekend to Midwest, East | The Weather Channel
					

An expansive heat wave will spread from west to east. And it could last awhile. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## esalla (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Happens in Summer kid, always did even during the ice age


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Man... I'm an adult male Human being.  I am not subjected to Roman canon law, as you are also making a goat reference little wolfling.  Time is nigh, Lionhearted Pride.  They obviously are scoffing at scientific recording.  I am doing this to leave a record of what happens during Our Galactic Cycle, as now We are an intelligent Civilization.


----------



## esalla (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Animals suffer and starve in the African Summer, as others feast on the starved.

All is normal, not necessarily pretty but normal


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


OOO... I'll see if I can get Dr. Kaku and Bill Nye the Science Guy to join this forum.  RIP Mr. Wizard.


----------



## esalla (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Do you talk to yourself often?


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

esalla said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


This is more a scientific public journal.  You have the mind of a predatory animal, I note in psychology.  And I am very defensive and perceptive, and so I want to disarm your and exorcise your... retroprogressive and dark age mind. 

When I say Lionheart, I think, the Commonwealth of Nations and the Francosphere, Enlightened Crusaders; advancement of Our Civilization as a whole through the obtaination of knowledge for beneficial purposes. 

Dr. DeGrasse Tyson I also requested. Yes, I did just communicate with Dr. Nye's and Dr. Kaku's networks for a scientific peer review.


----------



## esalla (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


If you have pills please take them now


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2020)

Some claim it’s the sun, stupid. If as they claim, the sun will micro nova hitting the earth with enormous heat and plasma.  The result could be a geomagnetic pole reversal accompanied by crustal displacement.  Of course should this happen, it will cause a massive extinction event for nearly all living things.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


I sort of have this same idea about Solar Panels being mandatory on all new buildings... but, in terms of large skyscraper type buildings, that all windows be solar panels, imagine a city that generates nearly if not all it's own power from Solar Energy and the only cost would be for maintenance and administration!





__





						WNN | What if each and every building in the United States had a solar roof?
					






					sunmetrix.com
				




How wonderful a city. I've already posted about how I envision Austin, TX as the Emerald City with a Yellow Brick motif, I mean, all the windows could be replaced with transparent emerald colored solar panels on buildings over a certain height. Would keep costs low in the long haul... and promote tourism.


And I thought, I sense there was an Aztec Temple at Austin's Yellow Brick Road. Good, a new one is being built:




__





						The Riots, I Predicted, Look Here:
					

This Pilgrimage Story is important, because the ATX Festival, My name being Christopher, and New Orleans and March 23rd specifically:    Twas on the 32nd of the Sunth of Bridestide after Yuletide ( ABC/Psi/Fe,Ur,Thorn):  As I listened to Napoleon I by At the Drive In, I thought, does Austin have...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Um... obscurer.  I explain that there are cycles, and what We know is there's an axial procession cycle, the Zodiac Cycle that's about 26,000 years and during this time, there's a change in the angle of Solar radiation reaching the ground.  Could simply be that a less direct angle causes heating light and other sources of heat radiation to skip off the magnetosphere and not reach the ground; and the cycle of Ice Age to Humid Age is this 26,000 year cycle.
> 
> Then there's the Galactic Cycle of the Solar System around a very large and powerful Black Star I named Vishnu, as the Maintainer of the Galaxy, sometimes Destroyer, and sometimes Creator.



Are you speaking of Milankovitch cycles ... these are very well understood and their periods very exactly calculated ... unfortunately, none nor no set of these cycles correlate to the glacial/interglacial cycles we've been experiencing these past several million years ... axle tilt, obliquity, eccentricity and perturbations don't seem to have the right timing to account for the temperature changes on Earth ... and really none of them change the total energy input from the Sun _on average_ ... any change in July's temperatures is offset by the opposite change in January ...

We can rule out Milankovitch cycles as having any measurable effect on Earth's climate system ...

Please describe an experiment where we can verify the existence of this strange "Black Star" named Vishnu ... and also please define what exactly a "Black Star" is ... we have a theoretical type of star called a black dwarf, but that's just a white dwarf that's fully cooled and no longer emitting any radiation of any kind ... and black dwarves are yet to appear in the universe as it take well over a trillion years for such a star to come into existence ... white dwarves are really really _really_ hot ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 12, 2020)

gipper said:


> Some claim it’s the sun, stupid. If as they claim, the sun will micro nova hitting the earth with enormous heat and plasma.  The result could be a geomagnetic pole reversal accompanied by crustal displacement.  Of course should this happen, it will cause a massive extinction event for nearly all living things.



There's no such thing as a "micro-nova" ... this is just scare talk to get people panicked into paying more taxes ... so what "they" claim is total bullshit horsefeathers ...

The Sun has been spewing enormous heat and plasma at Earth since the instant she ignited ... remember, plasma is just Hydrogen too hot for the electrons to stay in orbit around the protons, and the plasma state is just another state-of-matter, like gas or solid or neutron degenerate ... everything in the solar system is being bombarded by this plasma, including Earth, and we usually call this the "solar wind" ... first we have the magnetic field, and second we have an atmosphere; both of which are effective barriers to this bombardment ... and the magnetic field is caused by the fluid motion deep deep inside the Earth, we have a dynamo that nothing ... I repeat, _nothing_ on the surface or above has any effect on of any kind what-so-ever ... 

I was just reading some articles about this recently concerning future lunar manned missions and the suits they would be using ... the Moon has no magnetic field nor atmosphere worth speaking about ... the dust on the lunar surface then picks up a positive charge from the solar wind ... even though the Apollo mission suits carried a neutral charge, that's still negative with respect to the dust ... the dust got everywhere and the astronauts fought and fought and fought with it ... thus the twelve folks who made it the lunar surface are sometimes affectionately called the "Dusty Dozen" ... the dust clinged to _everything_ imaginable ...


----------



## gipper (Jul 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Some claim it’s the sun, stupid. If as they claim, the sun will micro nova hitting the earth with enormous heat and plasma.  The result could be a geomagnetic pole reversal accompanied by crustal displacement.  Of course should this happen, it will cause a massive extinction event for nearly all living things.
> ...


Okay then. Let’s call it a big solar flare.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Um... obscurer.  I explain that there are cycles, and what We know is there's an axial procession cycle, the Zodiac Cycle that's about 26,000 years and during this time, there's a change in the angle of Solar radiation reaching the ground.  Could simply be that a less direct angle causes heating light and other sources of heat radiation to skip off the magnetosphere and not reach the ground; and the cycle of Ice Age to Humid Age is this 26,000 year cycle.
> ...


A Black Star has been known as a Black Hole, but it is in reality an energy producing radiational gravitational entity; a star with an exponential amount of gravity that it appears black as it sucks even light energy inward.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 12, 2020)

gipper said:


> Okay then. Let’s call it a big solar flare.



Flares aren't that big of a deal ... maybe what you mean is a Coronal Mass Ejection (CME) that sometimes follow flares ... basically a chunk of the Sun's surface comes flying off and can slam the Earth ... there's some evidence this occurred back the 1850's ... but these are at best 24 hour affairs and have extremely little to do with our 100 year climatic averages ... as long as we don't stretch our electric lines out straight for more than a few hundred feet, these CME's wouldn't be noticeable ... only PG&E is stupid enough to run electric wires straight for over a mile ... and these wires are just going to burn to a crisp during a major CME ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> A Black Star has been known as a Black Hole, but it is in reality an energy producing radiational gravitational entity; a star with an exponential amount of gravity that it appears black as it sucks even light energy inward.



I know what a black hole is ... and it's not generally considered a star ... it's a thing of gravity, not of mass, although it has mass ... what we call a "black hole" is a surface of equal gravitational potential on photons ...

I don't think you should be getting your astrophysics information from some two-bit grunge band ... and could you check your links, the one in the post I quoted isn't rendering at all ... use the you-are-el tags instead ... The lead guitarist from Queen ... Brian May ... went back to college after Queen broke up and got his PhD in Astrophysics ... interesting? ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > A Black Star has been known as a Black Hole, but it is in reality an energy producing radiational gravitational entity; a star with an exponential amount of gravity that it appears black as it sucks even light energy inward.
> ...


Fuck you.  Chris Cornell (College) and Soundgarden are worthy of esoteric inclusion to scientific contribution.  Though they may not have had the doctoral thesis to what they energetically knew...  If a star has so much mass and gravity that light bends backwards, because light is photon energy and has actual mass; then that star will appear black, and is not a black hole, but simply a gigantic version of Our Soleil with enough gravity that not even Light can escape.  

Who is the consort of Vishnu? What is this Galaxy called? What is the scientific name of milk? What figure is central to the cover of Sgt. Pepper's?


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 12, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Yes, reading your thoughts... I am a Scientific Politician.  Totally relates to: The Riots, I Predicted, Look Here:


----------



## ReinyDays (Jul 13, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Fuck you.



My ... that's muture ... I didn't mean to offend your little girl sensibilities ... do you have a crush on the lead singer or something? ...



Gantlemagne said:


> Chris Cornell (College) and Soundgarden are worthy of esoteric inclusion to scientific contribution.  Though they may not have had the doctoral thesis to what they energetically knew...



Then they should send their material to a scientific journal and see what actual astronomers think ...



Gantlemagne said:


> If a star has so much mass and gravity that light bends backwards, because light is photon energy and has actual mass; then that star will appear black, and is not a black hole, but simply a gigantic version of Our Soleil with enough gravity that not even Light can escape.



Obviously you don't know what a black hole is ... somewhere beyond the surface of this mythological star, there will exist an event horizon ... the surface where no light can escape ... this event horizon is, by definition, a black hole ... today we have no way to tell what's inside this event horizon, any statement about what is inside is less than speculation and is strictly mythology ... no matter what grunge says ...

We do have objects which have enough gravity to collapse atomic nuclei into themselves ... these neutron stars still aren't massive enough to prevent light from escaping and we can view these objects with our telescopes ... objects made entirely of neutrons, too dense for even protons and electrons to exist ...

That's today ... the LIGO Experiment has been a spectacular success and it's expected this technology, at scale, should allow us to penetrate the event horizon and we'll be able to explore what's inside black holes ... perhaps we'll find a star made up of some manner of more compact and fundamental materials ... something like a strange star or prion degenerate matter ...

But right now we can safely say you're full of shit ...


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 13, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you.
> ...


I disagree, there's a point when objects don't escape the gravity of Soleil.  Clearly, a smaller star than a Black Star with less gravity as Mars has less gravity than Jupiter.  Knowing that the Lactic Galaxy is held together by a massive gravitational force is what you should consider when weighing how exponetially powerful the gravity of a Black Star is.


----------



## esalla (Jul 14, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Wow you are smert


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 19, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


Large scale, long term heatwave means very warm waters off the Eastern and Gulf Coasts... supple breeding ground for Hurricanes.  Big, wet, storms holding together longer, especially in humid environments.









						Warm Temperatures Likely to Last Into the Fall Across Much of Lower 48 | The Weather Channel
					

A warm trend will likely persist into the rest of the summer and fall, according to the latest outlook. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com
				












						July and All-Time Heat Records Smashed in Texas, New Mexico; Searing Heat to Return This Weekend to Midwest, East | The Weather Channel
					

An expansive heat wave will spread from west to east. And it could last awhile. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 19, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 335237
> ...



Ok... this is going to spell disaster when compounded by High Tides and Hurricanes:








						Coastal Cities See Extraordinary Rise in Flooding - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com
					

Coastal flooding is getting worse -- increasing 500% in some places, NOAA says. And the trend will likely continue. Here’s why. - Videos from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 20, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...



In preparation of a busy Hurricane Season, I reached out the the National Weather Service about having X,Y,Z names, the dialogue went as this


On Mon, Jul 20, 2020 at 2:00 PM C.L. G. wrote:


> National Weather Service,
> 
> Being that a long term heatwave is in place over the Gulf and Eastern coastal waters, compounded by a more Northerly Jetstream, and an Anu ocean temp. pattern in the Polynesian making conditions favorable to Hurricane formation in the Atlantic basin and the Carribean Gulf; I suspect that We may reach X,Y, and maybe Z this year in terms named Hurricanes.  We'll probably have a prolonged peak from September into October, and possibly some November cyclones.
> 
> ...



From: *Dennis Feltgen - NWS Federal* <dennis.feltgen@noaa.gov>
Date: Mon, Jul 20, 2020 at 1:26 PM
Subject: Re: X,Y,Z Names
To: C.L. G.
Cc: _NWS PA <NWS.PA@noaa.gov>, Keli Pirtle - NOAA Federal <keli.pirtle@noaa.gov>, Lauren Gaches <lauren.gaches@noaa.gov>, Susan Buchanan - NOAA Federal <susan.buchanan@noaa.gov>, Maureen O'Leary - NOAA Federal <maureen.oleary@noaa.gov>, Jasmine Blackwell - NOAA Federal <jasmine.blackwell@noaa.gov>
Thanks for writing.

Atlantic tropical storms have been named from lists originated in 1953 by the National Hurricane Center. They are now maintained and updated by an international committee of the World Meteorological Organization (WMO). Six lists are used in rotation. Thus, the 2020 list will be used again in 2026.  

The only time that there is a change in the list is if a storm is so deadly or costly that the future use of its name on a different storm would be inappropriate for reasons of sensitivity. If that occurs, then at an annual meeting by the WMO Region IV committee (called primarily to discuss many other issues), a vote is taken to remove the offending name from the list and, if that vote is successful, another vote is taken with a name to replace it. Names selected are usually, but not always, common names. They are also representative of the ethnicity of the region. In the Atlantic basin, the names are of English and Spanish origin and a few French - Tropical Cyclone Names 

We do not use names in the Atlantic or eastern North Pacific basin that begin with the letter Q, U, X,Y, or Z, as there are not at least six names available for each letter and additional names if one has to be retired.  So, we stop at 21 names. If there is a 22nd storm or more, the Greek Alphabet is used, as was the case in 2005.   

Stay safe and be well.

Dennis

Dennis Feltgen              
Communications & Public Affairs Officer
Meteorologist
NOAA Communications & External Affairs
National Hurricane Center
Miami, Fla.
305-229-4404 (office)
305-433-1933 (cell)
dennis.feltgen@noaa.gov


Me:
Thanks Dennis,

But there are actually plenty of Chinese and Aztec names with the letter X.  I found 8 French names starting with Y.  And found a whole bunch of Austrian Z names, in addition to Chinese Z names.  So, I think We can have X,Y,Z names now considering there are more than enough of these names to fit the Hurricane gap.

Dennis:
Understood. However, as I stated earlier per the WMO, all names are representative of the ethnicity of the region. In the Atlantic basin, the names are of English and Spanish origin and a few French.

Me: (Well, that pissed Me off.)


Dutch (Austrian) Carribbean, French Carribean, French West Africa. Aztec Gulf. Dutch (Austrian) Gulf Coast.  How many Native Atlantic names are you using?  Huracan is an Aztec deity, saisez vous?  Native American Names starting with Y - Baby Names, German Baby Names » Girl Names » Starting From Y » BabyNamesDirect

We First Nationals here, We have a lot of people among First Nationals with Chinese languages translatable into Chinese from the Great Migration during the time of Tenger Khan Taizong and Mulan (Yuanshi). Example: Haida, Sea People. What is the Na Dene name for the Yukon? Iyotake, Iyotaki is Qing Wu in Chinese. And in Azteclan, there was a Temple of Quetzalcoatl that had flowing rivers of Mercury, just as the Huangshi's Maloseum. There was much Chinese immigration here, not colonization, immigration because Chief Black Raven invited the refugees of the Arab vs. Chinese War here, according to the Yuanshi. All Chinese names beginning with the letter X, *Names* from *Aztec* mythology: *X* Xilonen, Xipe, Xipe Totec, Xiuhcoatl, Xiuhtecuhtli, Xiuhtecuhtli, Xiutecuhtli, Xiutecuhtli, Xmulzencab, Xochipili, Xochipilli, Xochiquetzal.  French Baby Names » Girl Names » Starting From X » BabyNamesDirect

I know that's mostly Western and Northern Plains Na Dene influence, but Zizhi Qing Wu (Crazy Horse/Iyotake) was in Louisiana Territory. I for one, being a Sioux First National, a French and Dutchman, would like to see Our cultural names for Hurricanes. This appears as though this is some kind of cultural suppression/domination here, zu Mir. I remember when the Austrians ruled Spain and Portugal. I know Charlemagne of Gallemagne founded the Spanish March. I remember the Visigothic and Keltic Kingdoms of Iberia. Just, I have History and currency to back up My claims? Do you remember that the Virgin Islands were Danish? Hurricane Zeppelin... that'll be the day. German Baby Names » Boy Names » Starting From Z » BabyNamesDirect, French Baby Names » Girl Names » Starting From Z » BabyNamesDirect

Time to shine the spotlight.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

So, there are plenty of Atlantic, East Asian, African, Latin, Norse, French, and British Q names too:








						Disney.com | The official home for all things Disney
					

The official website for all things Disney: theme parks, resorts, movies, tv programs, characters, games, videos, music, shopping, and more!




					family.disney.com
				




Stopping xclusion.









						Girl Names That Start With Q
					

Girl names that start with Q including origin, meaning, and popularity.



					nameberry.com


----------



## Gantlemagne (Jul 20, 2020)

Gantlemagne said:


> Gantlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > Gantlemagne said:
> ...


So then I went writing to the ethnically excluded people's organs of representation.  And his answer in writing is something that shows the National Weather Service is being very exclusionary, and has now opened themselves up to possible legal reprocussions.


----------



## Gantlemagne (Aug 2, 2020)

Here's more Aztec X-names:  Aztec X names: Xilonen, Xipe, Xiuhcoatl, Xiuhtecuhtli,  Xmulzencab, Xochipili, Xochiquetzal, Xolotl, Xaman, Xbalanque, Xbaquiyalo, Xibalba, Xmucane, Xpiyacoc, Xquic.

In preparation... knowledge is power... so here is some important knowledge for next few weeks. If you live near the coast... flood insurance looks might fine for help right now. Follow the track of the hurricane, and if one's coming your way... and you need insurance coverage... good idea to quickly get some.





Potential for development of 2 Hurricanes this next week, and another 1 to 3 after that in a 2 week span. 2 weeks and out for the rest of the month... looks as though things will be very busy... 

Because, We have a large area of clouds convection over the East Indian Ocean... Ocean temps:





Interaction with land, especially the Arabian Peninsula and Ethiopian Highlands will slow some of the larger groupings of storms. But... after that... pretty low elevation at that Northern 8th Latitude... plan in place... insurance when necessary. Got another Season's worth of this so.


----------

